# Free Betta Pictures :)



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
I'm currently very bored so what the hey, I'll draw pictures of your betta's.
I'm not the best artist but am learning to be better.
I will do them in pen for now and can add colour to them later if you want me to.
The things I need are:
A clear picture
If you don't have a picture, then describe your fish to me the best you can.
For a special request (memorial pictures etc.) please PM me and I will get round to them as soon as possible!
Please note, PM-ing me for a non special request picture will not get you moved up my to do list it will only irritate me! lol

Here is an example of my work, it's not great because I only took 5 mins to do it, and intend to spend more time on your pictures!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Also I need the name of your fish!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Wanna do Waldo?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure

To Do:
Waldo


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I know these are a lot, but I'd really appreciate if you did them. 

Chronos then Gandalf.
Next is Sookie. If you could write "RIP Sookie" I'd appreciate it.
Last is Spartacus. If you could also write "RIP Spartacus", I'd appreciate that too!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

eh, why not =D

This is Jekyll, my most mellow male. Someone was jealous when I bought him, gasping "a white betta?! cool..." xD He's more salmon with a white wash. And doesn't care as long as you feed him xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure

To do:
Chronos
Gandalf 
r.i.p sookie
spartacus
jekyll

to post: waldo


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok so here is waldo  hope you like it 

By the way, did anyone else have trouble getting on here last night?
I couldn't get on for hours


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Awww so cute  Thank you! 

I had trouble for about six hours, but it resolved around 10:30 PM.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The server was down, I heard.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok so here is:
Chronos,
Gandalf,
Sookie (R.I.P),
Spartacus (R.I.P)
And a group picture!
I hope you like them 

To do:
Jekyll


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

And here is Jeckyll!
I hope you like 
I'm still doing pics so anyone who wants one feel free to post a pic and I'll get them done A.S.A.P


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh would you be able to do one of Oliver?  They're so cute


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure 
It will be up soon


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok Here's Oliver 
Enjoy


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

The natural light here is running out so it looks more orange than it actually is, if you want I can repost tomorrow when there's more light!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do my new girl? (she has no name):








and also can you do Kristie?:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure, any writing you want on the first one? or just the picture?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will like writing on the second one ;p since the first one dosen't have a name, lol


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Ok Here's Oliver
> Enjoy


Aww I love it!! Thank you!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok so here is "Noname" and Kristie 
Enjoy 
Also while drawing noname the names violet, and flo jumped out at me lol!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww i love it  and i'll think about those names ;p i like the name Flo lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the pic


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

You're both very welcome


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

All requests after 22:30 UK time will be completed tomorrow, and posted from lunchtime!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

*Chula*

If you get time and it does not interfere with anything IRL I would be honored to have you draw Chula. Take your time. There is no rush, and thank you.  (If you need more detail on him he has his own album in my profile. Just hit all albums and there might be one that has better detail on his face if you need it.

His name means fighting kite in Thailand, or pretty in Spanish.

Here is a pic Chula who is swimming under the Rainbow Bridge now. R.I.P. He died suddenly and unexpectedly with no warning. He passed on on October 21st 2011- The date that Harold Camping had predicted the Rapture would happen. (My only other betta to pass away, passed away this Easter 2012. I had nicknamed him ******- he was white. I only had him 3 days so I never got pictures of him.) Since they died on religious dates I consider them my little angels.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

TwilightStorm: This is my progress so far, I will complete it tomorrow


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Chula was super gorgeous and had extraordinary finnage length o-o pretty


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG ty Becky! Ty Betta Lover! 

A great memorial to him  You're the first person on here to draw one of my fish 

And I am in no hurry, keep that in mind  Do what you need to do around the house etc, I am patient. (Took me 10+ years to make a darn signature picture LOL)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Ok so here is:
> Chronos,
> Gandalf,
> Sookie (R.I.P),
> ...


Those are so great!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is Chula, I hope you like him, I'm not brilliant at crowntails so I can redo him if you want me to!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Still open for any and all request's, so feel free to post and I'll get round to you A.S.A.P


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

picture sucks, but he always moves around :roll: this is Red


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll do him right now


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

sweet


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's red 
Enjoy


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i'll draw him for ya too, lol ;p no one expects more drawings out of me for awhile. and your welcome

edit* it was a page before lol, sorry for any confusion


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

How about one of Rose?


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe you could please do Amadeus if you have time? :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure

To do:
Rose
Amadeus


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Chula is perfect thank you  I started to tear up when I read his caption. I am going to add your picture to his album here in my profile and put your picture with full credits on the front page!

Thank you again so much


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yw


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rose and Amadeus will be up very soon!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok here is Rose and Amadeus 
Enjoy


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's ******


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, here's one... This here is Juniper. However, I do not have a picture of GHENGIS KHAN, who is similar to this fella here. Ghengis though, is...was... a full butterfly, so he had the purply color also on the top, and had clear rather than blue. Think you could do a R.I.P. for Ghengis?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Of course sweetie, I'm so sorry


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Here's ******


Aww ty BeckyFish  That was unexpected and sweet of you  putting him in my album as well  (with credits again of coarse!!)


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here Is Juniper and Ghengis khan, I'm not sure if I got ghengis right, let me know if I didn't and I can do him again


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> Aww ty BeckyFish  That was unexpected and sweet of you  putting him in my album as well  (with credits again of coarse!!)


 I'm glad you like him  I had to find a way to get you to divluge information about him without letting on about what I was going to do. Lol I didn't have any requests and I was in a good mood


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol that's about right for Ghengis  thanks for both


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

You're very welcome, I'm so sorry you lost him, it sounded like he was getting better, it was like with my boy he got better and then he was just gone


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well his belly was rock hard (small examination after he died). So there wasn't much to do I guess, but I tried for the fella.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Dawwww! Rose is so cute!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok I'm still doing requests and don't feel like stopping anytime soon!Feel free to post a pic, theres no long waiting list so I can draw your pics straight away!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

El Dorado =D the only awesome yellow betta I have ever seen in person., and he passed away from.... God knows  Also the second betta I've had that was always more fragile :roll:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

He's gorgeous I just gotta dry my hair and I'll do him A.S.A.P!!!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooh, these are beautiful <3 Do you think you can do one of my big-ear HM boy, Dizzy? <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... I cannot find a big eared betta  anywhere lol. It's weird. he's pretty :3

and I'm patient! don't worry


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Ooh, these are beautiful <3 Do you think you can do one of my big-ear HM boy, Dizzy? <3


His color is just breathtaking.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Of course!Sena: Sorry for the delay I dried my hair and found the dog being sick everywhere so pictures went out the window for a little while, but I'm back on track now, pics will be up soon!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha that's fine  animal before hobby!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that reminds me ;p can you do echo?:








sorry for a bad shot he dosen't like the camera, proof:








thanks if you can  just to let you know he has a big ear 2x the size of his head o-0 but in the center it was shredded, the other side is smaller, but dosen't fully cover the big ear


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok will do the first one as it is and the second one with a little humor in it


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, he is like nemo XP one small fin and one big fin haha. but thanks


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is El Dorado and Dizzy, next pics in about 30mins


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks =D it's awesome


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is Echo, and a funny version!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL XD i love it!! sounds totally like him haha, the first one is really cute ;3


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Here is El Dorado and Dizzy, next pics in about 30mins


Aw, thank you, he looks adorable <3


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm glad you like them!!!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ok so im gonna try this http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24190 this is dmio and this is cinko http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24186
anf finally ying http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24196 they are all side ways facing right


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

these are my boys the first is dmio http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24196 then cinko http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24186 finally ying http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24196


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

whooops plz just ignore my last message haha i didnt think it had sent and i got them mixed up anyway so please just for get the last message


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok they will be done very soon!


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Ok here is Rose and Amadeus
> Enjoy



Awwwwwww I love it!! Thank you so much!! :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

You're very welcome!
Sorry for the delay in pictures, my fish tank decided to go on a bender!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is Dmio, Cinko and Ying, I'm soooo sorry for the delay, I had a real bad couple of days, this took a bit of a backseat, but things are back on track now  sorry again for the delay!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm still open for any requests (as long as my dog doesn't find the tank heater wire again :/) so post a pic and I'll get it done A.S.A.P


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love if you could please do one of Bob Buttons!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sure, he'll be up tonight at the latest lol (uk time)


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Really sorry for the delay, things just keep going wrong.It will be up A.S.A.P
After this one I will be stopping for about a month to concentrate on breeding, after that I should be back up and running, any pics posted during the break will be completed in chronological order when I'm back up and running.
KaraAnne, very sorry for the delay, I will make sure it is a special one to make up for it!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> El Dorado =D the only awesome yellow betta I have ever seen in person., and he passed away from.... God knows  Also the second betta I've had that was always more fragile :roll:


You had him as your avatar for the LONGEST time. I kept thinking it was a painting of a betta xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just need another one!! lol
can you do Puddles? he is a over halfmoon rosetail :3 :
















and latest pic:








and he is also a red marble  he used to be solid white:








^^^ that was him before


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

just took this one now:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> You had him as your avatar for the LONGEST time. I kept thinking it was a painting of a betta xD


 
LOL!!! nope that was an unaltered photo I took WITHOUT flash xD it was so weird... and I loved it.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Apologies people for taking so long to reply!Bob Buttons has been done for while now but I have been struggling to get him uploaded for some reason!
Bettafish1507 yes I can do your boy, I may have trouble uploading him too but I will try my best!

To all others, I know I said I was stopping a while to breed, but for QT reasons the date has been moved to June 6th, so as of now I am still doing pics, but I will be charging £1 a pic to all those who request one after bettafish1507, as the supplies are expensive, I may be able to send the picture to you, but you would have to pay postage!
Postage should be under £1.00
I take payments through paypal.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok well here goes, I'm really hoping they upload, I think the problem is sorted now!
Bob Buttons and Puddles, really sorry guys they're not great quality, like I say supplies are expensive and I'm running out, hence the £1 price for any requests after these two pics!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks very much :-D and it's bettalover ;-) lol


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry!!!My head's not on it today.


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Awwwwww he looks adorable - I absolutely love it! Thank you so much! :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

You're welcome!I'm so sorry it took so long!!!Grrrr stupid website, it wanted to throw a strop...so it did!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

As of now, all betta picture's will cost £1 each. I am running very low on supplies and need the money to pay for more. I am offering acrylic (In watercolor style), charcoal, and the usual "ink" style pictures. I may be able to send pictures on A6 photo paper, depending on your location, but this would be subject to a small additional cost. I take payment through paypal. If you have a special request please sent me a personal message and I will review your request. I also do some dog pictures, I have 3 currently available on a seperate website (I am not allowed to sell them on this one) half of the funds go to a betta rescue program, run by our very own sena hansler!The link is in my signature.
Thank You!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's ok :-D and what is this symbol "£"? :lol: is it a certain money


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> it's ok :-D and what is this symbol "£"? :lol: is it a certain money


 
£=GBP It is the UK currency 

Conversions for various areas:
(FOR THE PICTURE ONLY-NOT INCLUDING POSTAGE)
GBP: £1.00
USA: $1.60
AUS: $1.61
CAD: $1.61
NZD: $2.08

I can check other country exchange rates on request.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, XP hehe


----------

